
Thoughts Around Leaving Facebook - josephwegner
https://wegnerdesign.com/blog/thoughts-around-leaving-facebook
======
iamcasen
I deleted the app from my phone about 2 years ago, and since then have rarely
looked at FB. If I did, it was because someone was being annoying and doing
some kind of group coordination on a FB page instead of text or email.

I think I am at the point now where I'd feel comfortable deleting FB entirely.
I think I might want to download some of the photos, but I'm not even sure
about that either.

Back in my day, we had film cameras, and the fact that you only had a limited
amount of film, you didn't snap pictures unless it was something you really
wanted to remember. Ever since I got a digital camera, the number of photos I
have grew exponentially, making it literally impossible to look through all of
them. I imagine I have more photos than I have time in the rest of my life
assuming I looked at each one for 5 seconds.

------
dramaking
People who talk about deleting their Facebook profiles are all talk and zero
follow through.

The ones that are really going to delete their Facebook profiles have already
done so.

I can't wait to buy more Facebook stock.

~~~
omegbule
good for you little tiger

